# Sun Ultra1 Creator 3D - unknown hw devices?



## tingo (Jun 14, 2009)

Hello,
I just installed FreeBSD 7.2-release on a Sun Ultra 1 Creator 3D. Here is the dmesg output:

```
root@ultra1# dmesg
Copyright (c) 1992-2009 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
	The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE #0: Sat May  2 08:25:23 UTC 2009
    [email]root@obrian.cse.buffalo.edu[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC
real memory  = 402653184 (384 MB)
avail memory = 375144448 (357 MB)
cpu0: Sun Microsystems UltraSparc-I Processor (166.98 MHz CPU)
registered firmware set <isp_1000>
registered firmware set <isp_1040>
registered firmware set <isp_1040_it>
registered firmware set <isp_1080>
registered firmware set <isp_1080_it>
registered firmware set <isp_12160>
registered firmware set <isp_12160_it>
registered firmware set <isp_2100>
registered firmware set <isp_2200>
registered firmware set <isp_2300>
registered firmware set <isp_2322>
registered firmware set <isp_2400>
kbd1 at kbdmux0
nexus0: <Open Firmware Nexus device>
sbus0: <U2S UPA-SBus bridge> mem 0x1fe00000000-0x1fe00007fff irq 2036,2037,2038,2021,2026,2039 on nexus0
sbus0: clock 25.000 MHz
sbus0: DVMA map: 0xfc000000 to 0xffffffff, streaming buffer
sbus0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
sbus0: [ITHREAD]
sbus0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
sbus0: [ITHREAD]
initializing counter-timer
Timecounter "sbus0" frequency 1000000 Hz quality 100
auxio0: <Sun Auxiliary I/O> mem 0x1900000 on sbus0
sbus0: <SUNW,CS4231> mem 0xc000000-0xc0001ff irq 2020 type unknown (no driver attached)
sbus0: <flashprom> mem 0-0x7ffff,0x1380000-0x13fffff type unknown (no driver attached)
sbus0: <SUNW,fdtwo> mem 0x1400000-0x1400007 irq 2025 type block (no driver attached)
eeprom0: <EEPROM/clock> mem 0x1200000-0x1201fff on sbus0
eeprom0: model mk48t59
scc0: <Zilog Z8530 dual channel SCC> mem 0x1100000-0x1100003 irq 2024 on sbus0
scc0: [FILTER]
uart0: <z8530, channel A> on scc0
uart0: [FILTER]
uart1: <z8530, channel B> on scc0
uart1: [FILTER]
scc1: <Zilog Z8530 dual channel SCC> mem 0x1000000-0x1000003 irq 2024 on sbus0
scc1: [FILTER]
uart2: <z8530, channel A> on scc1
uart2: [FILTER]
uart2: keyboard (1200,n,8,1)
kbd0 at sunkbd0
uart3: <z8530, channel B> on scc1
uart3: [FILTER]
sbus0: <sc> mem 0x1300000-0x1300007 type unknown (no driver attached)
sbus0: <SUNW,pll> mem 0x1304000-0x1304002 type unknown (no driver attached)
esp0: <Sun FAS366 Fast-Wide SCSI> mem 0x8800000-0x880000f,0x8810000-0x881003f irq 2016 on sbus0
esp0: [ITHREAD]
esp0: FAS366/HME, 40MHz, SCSI ID 7
hme0: <Sun HME 10/100 Ethernet> mem 0x8c00000-0x8c00107,0x8c02000-0x8c03fff,0x8c04000-0x8c05fff,0x8c06000-0x8c07fff,0x8c07000-0x8c0701f irq 2017 on sbus0
miibus0: <MII bus> on hme0
nsphy0: <DP83840 10/100 media interface> PHY 1 on miibus0
nsphy0:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, auto
hme0: Ethernet address: 08:00:20:86:96:cd
hme0: [ITHREAD]
sbus0: <SUNW,bpp> mem 0xc800000-0xc80001b irq 2018 type unknown (no driver attached)
creator0: <Creator3D> mem 0x1fc00000000-0x1fc000003ff,0x1fc00400000-0x1fc005fffff,0x1fc00600000-0x1fc007fffff,0x1fc01000000-0x1fc013fffff,0x1fc01400000-0x1fc017fffff,0x1fc01800000-0x1fc01bfffff,0x1fc01c00000-0x1fc01ffffff,0x1fc02000000-0x1fc02ffffff,0x1fc03000000-0x1fc03ffffff,0x1fc04000000-0x1fc043fffff,0x1fc04400000-0x1fc047fffff,0x1fc04800000-0x1fc04bfffff,0x1fc04c00000-0x1fc04ffffff,0x1fc05000000-0x1fc05ffffff,0x1fc06000000-0x1fc07ffffff irq 1925 on nexus0
creator0: console
creator0: resolution 1152x900
syscons0: <System console> on nexus0
syscons0: Unknown <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
Timecounter "tick" frequency 166976171 Hz quality 1000
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
Waiting 5 seconds for SCSI devices to settle
(probe6:esp0:0:6:0): TEST UNIT READY. CDB: 0 0 0 0 0 0 
(probe6:esp0:0:6:0): CAM Status: SCSI Status Error
(probe6:esp0:0:6:0): SCSI Status: Check Condition
(probe6:esp0:0:6:0): NOT READY asc:3a,0
(probe6:esp0:0:6:0): Medium not present
(probe6:esp0:0:6:0): Unretryable error
da0 at esp0 bus 0 target 0 lun 0
da0: <IBM IC35L036UCDY10-0 S29A> Fixed Direct Access SCSI-3 device 
da0: 20.000MB/s transfers (10.000MHz, offset 15, 16bit)
da0: Command Queueing Enabled
da0: 35003MB (71687340 512 byte sectors: 255H 63S/T 4462C)
cd0 at esp0 bus 0 target 6 lun 0
cd0: <TOSHIBA XM5701TASUN12XCD 0997> Removable CD-ROM SCSI-2 device 
cd0: 10.000MB/s transfers (10.000MHz, offset 8)
cd0: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider da0a is ufsid/4a345b1302c2d986.
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider da0d is ufsid/4a345b162c76880b.
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider da0e is ufsid/4a345b1310f37548.
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider da0f is ufsid/4a345b13ac425ee4.
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/da0a
GEOM_LABEL: Label ufsid/4a345b1302c2d986 removed.
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider da0a is ufsid/4a345b1302c2d986.
GEOM_LABEL: Label ufsid/4a345b1310f37548 removed.
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider da0e is ufsid/4a345b1310f37548.
GEOM_LABEL: Label ufsid/4a345b13ac425ee4 removed.
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider da0f is ufsid/4a345b13ac425ee4.
GEOM_LABEL: Label ufsid/4a345b162c76880b removed.
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider da0d is ufsid/4a345b162c76880b.
GEOM_LABEL: Label ufsid/4a345b1302c2d986 removed.
GEOM_LABEL: Label ufsid/4a345b1310f37548 removed.
GEOM_LABEL: Label ufsid/4a345b13ac425ee4 removed.
GEOM_LABEL: Label ufsid/4a345b162c76880b removed.
pcm0: <Sun Audiocs> mem 0xc000000-0xc0001ff irq 2020 on sbus0
pcm0: [ITHREAD]
pcm0: <CS4231A Codec Id. 10>
```
I wonder what a few of these hardware devices in the machine are:
some pll

```
sbus0: <SUNW,pll> mem 0x1304000-0x1304002 type unknown (no driver attached)
```
and this

```
sbus0: <SUNW,bpp> mem 0xc800000-0xc80001b irq 2018 type unknown (no driver attached)
```
Does anyone know?


----------



## tingo (Jun 14, 2009)

Ok, bpp seems to be "bidirectional parallel port":
http://docs.sun.com/app/docs/doc/816-5177/bpp-7d?a=view


----------

